# Question about PH/GH/KH levels



## analytickantian (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi all,

I have a betta splendens in an 8 gallon biOrb Flow tank. After some initial hiccups, in all likelihood due to a bad social situation I'd mistakenly placed her in, she's been doing fine for the last few weeks; eating regularly, actively exploring the tank (and loved some new silk plants I put in for more cover), looks great, and so on.

I use an API Master Test Kit to test the water every 3-4 days. (Note: I also perform water changes on the same schedule. I've read that larger, more frequent changes are better for a tank of this smaller size, so I alternate 1 gal (12.5%) and 2 gal (25%) changes, testing the levels _before_ changing the water.)

So, *the reason I'm posting is because...* I've been noticing that the PH level is higher than ideal. And just days ago I also picked up an API GH/KH test kit that I've added to the tests I make. Tonight I tested all the levels below for the first time. It seems to have informed me that _those_ levels (GH and KH) aren't exactly ideal for the betta either, as shown:

Ammonia: 0.25ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm
PH: 7.4
GH: 143.2ppm
KH: 107.4ppm, 6°dKH

(If you know how the API GH/KH test kit works, if it helps for specificity I can add that it was 8 drops for GH and 6 drops for KH.)

*My question is...* if those last three levels do seem off, what's the best way to correct them? I've picked up a bottle of API PH Down, so perhaps that will work -- correctly used -- to help the PH situation? What would be best to pick up for the KH/GH levels? How should I use whatever products/methods are best? (Scheduling-wise and all.) Should I even correct them? (Are they really that bad as they are?)

Any help is appreciated. Again, the betta seems to be doing fine, but if changing these levels can make her feel even more at home, I'd rather get to work at it. (And if the situation is _actually_ that while she's fine now not changing the levels can have bad long-term effects, I _definitely _want to get on it.)

Thank you.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It is not advised to adjust pH levels. Betta are hardy fish and can get used to any level. IME, you don't have anything to worry about. 

If you haven't seen it, here is this Forum's fish-in cycling tutorial:








CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial


Change half the water when either ammonia or nitrite approach 0.50ppm (alternately, 25% at 0.25ppm), or weekly, whichever comes first. Add Seachem Prime at 2-drops per gallon of tank size every day until cycled. That’s all you have to do. You can stop reading now. But there’s a lot of...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

Agreeing with Russell, your pH is perfectly fine. While it's true that bettas originally came from acidic water, they're quite adaptable- and 7.4 is barely in the alkaline range, anyway.

If you really want to adjust the pH downwards, I recommend adding some peat or driftwood to your tank. The tannins they release will soften the water and make it more acidic, as well as staining it a darker brownish color (which you may not like, but bettas do seem to enjoy ;b ). The advantage of using something natural is that you can put it in your tank and it will work slowly and constantly. A commercial buffer/adjuster, meanwhile, wears out and needs to be re-dosed at intervals basically forever once you start using them.

And you really only need to worry about gH/kH values if you plan to get some types of delicate fish or plants, but bettas and the plants most recommended for beginners should have no problems with just about any level.

It sounds like you're being very proactive about caring for your betta, and I am sure they appreciate it!


PS, don't forget to post a picture of them so we can admire how pretty they are~


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi



> I've picked up a bottle of API PH Down


This stuff will kill your fish there is a lot more to lowering the PH than adding xxx drops of magic beans to a gallon of water, If lowering PH was as simple as that people wouldn't spend big bucks on RO units.

I challenge anyone especially a rep from any company that makes these PH lowering products to prove me wrong.


----------

